

Android's View Holder Pattern - crowdint
http://blog.crowdint.com/2013/09/04/android-s-view-holder-pattern.html?utm_source=blogpost&utm_medium=ynews&utm_campaign=androidvh-0904

======
jparbros
A great and useful post.. Thanks

